
Hacker News Lookup. A chrome extension built with ClojureScript - tosh
http://jazzytomato.com/hnlookup-chrome-extension-clojurescript/
======
jazzytomato
Thanks for sharing! The original thread is here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572384)

